# Was für ein Rad für die Strecken hier in der Gegend?



## nullnull (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habs auch schon im Kaufberatungs-Forum geschrieben: Ich fange gerade erst mit dem Biken an und will mir mein erstes richtiges MTB zulegen, und stehe vor der Frage: HT oder Fully? Wirds ein HT, wirds das Copperhead 3 von Bulls, wirds ein Fully, weiß ich nicht welches.

Ich wollte euch hier im lokalen Forum auch mal fragen, wozu ihr mir als Anfänger raten würdet, ihr kennt ja schließlich die Strecken, die es hier in der Gegend gibt (wohne in Mainz). Ich bin in den letzten Tagen meine ersten Trails bei nem Kuirztrip nach Südtriol gefahren (mit nem Leih-Fully) und war begeistert. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, würd ich sowas demnächst hier gerne auch fahren, und da weiß ich eben nicht, ob ich da als Anfänger mit nem HT Spaß dran habe. 

Danke euch für ein paar Hinweise, der Radladen wartet auf meine Zusage ob ich das CH3 haben will... 

So oder so werd ich demnächst wohl mal zu einem euer Treffs dazustoßen, auf was für nem Bike auch immer


----------



## mbonsai (15. Mai 2012)

hi,

also wenn du nur strecke machen willst ist ein hardtail ne feine sache, aber wenn du, wie beim mtb ueblich, dann auch mal ne treppe und auch andere schwierigkeiten fahren moechtest, wuerde ich auf jedenfall zum fully raten. welches? haengt natuerlich auch vom preis ab. meine freundin fuhr die letzten vier jahre 120 mm und ist technisch schwierige sachen am ende mit gefahren und nun faehrt sie mehr federweg....ist halt sehr individuell.

gruss bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,

nicht nur "hier in der Gegend" sondern "besonders hier in der Gegend" reicht i.d.R. ein HT völligst aus ! Schont langfristig den Gelbeutel, spart Pflegezeit für das Material und fördert die Fahrtechnik ungemein. 

Ich habe mein Fully gegen ein HT eingetauscht und es bis jetzt nicht bereuen müßen.


----------



## CubeManiac (19. Mai 2012)

Würd ich genau so unterschreiben!
Für die allermeisten Strecken und Trails in der Umgebung reicht ein HT. Es ist leichter, weniger störanfällig, aber wichtiger noch, es ist einfach direkter, ehrlicher, wenn auch anspruchsvoller.
Bin von einem Giant NRS Fully auf ein Cube Hardtail umgestiegen und vermisse das Fully nicht, sondern erfreue mich jedes Mal am extremen Vortrieb des HT!


----------



## Kostemer (19. Mai 2012)

Hi...

Ich hab mich für ein Fully entschieden. Will des öfteren das bike mit in Urlaub nehmen oder halt mit an Strecken.

Zurzeit Frage ich mich nur wo in Mainz man fahren kann wenn man nicht gerade vor dem Theater den ganzen Tag die Treppen nimmt 

Grüße aus kostheim.


----------



## mbonsai (19. Mai 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> Ich hab mich für ein Fully entschieden. Will des öfteren das bike mit in Urlaub nehmen oder halt mit an Strecken.
> 
> ...



Gonsenheimer Wald fuer Kurztouren oder in den Rheingau fuer was laengeres, rund um Schlangenbad gibts ne Menge Trails


----------



## Kostemer (19. Mai 2012)

@nullnull
Also ich hab mir das Radon Slide AM 7.0 geholt.

@mbonsai
Gibts da ne Track Aufzeichnung von? Mich würde ja schon mal interessieren wo man da fahren kann. Den Wald kenn ich mal absolut nicht.


----------



## Micha-L (19. Mai 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> @nullnull
> @mbonsai
> Gibts da ne Track Aufzeichnung von? Mich würde ja schon mal interessieren wo man da fahren kann. Den Wald kenn ich mal absolut nicht.



Ich schließe mich mal der Frage an. Sobald ich von der Hohen Wurzel über die Bundesstraße fahre bin ich auch orientierunglos


----------



## mbonsai (19. Mai 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> @nullnull
> Also ich hab mir das Radon Slide AM 7.0 geholt.
> 
> @mbonsai
> Gibts da ne Track Aufzeichnung von? Mich würde ja schon mal interessieren wo man da fahren kann. Den Wald kenn ich mal absolut nicht.



Auf GPS Tours findest Du 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13819.html

als ein Beispiel

oder Du suchst mal nach Beinhart auf der Karte im Rheingau, da sind auch drei oder vier schoene Touren drin

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Kostemer (19. Mai 2012)

Hi

Was ne Strecke... kreuz und quer.


----------



## Micha-L (19. Mai 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Auf GPS Tours findest Du
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13819.html
> 
> Gruss Bonsai



Willst Du uns trollen? 

Edit: Ich probiere die aber bei Gelegenheit mal aus, wenn ich mal mit nem Kumpel aus Mainz bike. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (20. Mai 2012)

Lennebergwals ist was für CX oder Starrbike. Im Taunus reicht ein HT, das Fully erlaubt nur höhere Geschwindigkeit bei gleichem Körpereinsatz.
Fahre beides und möchte auch keines missen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. Mai 2012)

Und dann wäre da ja noch nicht nur die Fragestellung ob Fully oder HT,
sondern vielmehr 26er oder 29er.
Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit einer Testfahrt mit einem 29er 
Specialized Carve Pro. 

Fazit: Haben will ! 

Das nächste wird ein 29er Hardtail.


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2012)

Hab ich schon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

für die ecke braucht man maximal ein nicht zu raciges/langes HT mit 100mm gabel und 1x9 schaltung.


----------



## Rockside (26. Mai 2012)

Interessant, daß hier so viele Empfehlungen für ein HT gemacht werden. Bei uns im Club fahren allerdings viele ein Fully, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.

Wenn der TE mit seinem Bike Rennen fahren will, ist ein HT vielleicht besser, sonst eher weniger.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bei uns im Club fahren allerdings viele ein Fully, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen sich ein fully zu kaufen, sofern man es denn möchte. notwendig ist es hier in der ecke nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn irgendwo in ner Bikebravo steht, dass man ab 3 Wurzeln pro Trail ein Fully braucht, dann rennen doch alle Hardtailfahrer gleich in die Läden und winken mit Geldscheinen


----------



## CubeManiac (29. Mai 2012)

Wo ist der "gefällt mir"-Button für Smubobs Beitrag?
Ja, leider wird viel von der Industrie und den zwei großen (wir nennen keine Namen, jeder kennt sie!) Bikemagazinen vorgegeben, bzw es werden Trends initialisiert (Fully für Jedermann, Leichtbau für Tausende von Euros, der Carbon-in-jedem-Teil-Wahnsinn, 29er-Muss usw...)
Vor 15 Jahren hat mir Biken schon genauso viel Spaß gemacht, auch ohne den ganzen Trends, News und Musts!
Wie gesagt, ein Fully ist gut und nett, aber schwerer, teurer, pflegebedürftiger, und es schult die Fahrtechnik nicht so wie ein Hardtail.


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2012)

CX schult Fahrtechnik und Auge ungemein mehr als HT.
Wenn ich aber nur eines hier empfehlen dürfte: 29er HT - nahe am optimalen Allrounder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen sich ein fully zu kaufen, sofern man es denn möchte. notwendig ist es hier in der ecke nicht.



Nach meiner Erfahrung bleibt es nicht allzu lange bei "hier in der Ecke". (siehe auch Zitat: "_Kurztrip nach Südtriol gefahren (mit nem Leih-Fully) und war begeistert._")

Aber mit wievielen Geldscheinen der Threadersteller beim Händler winken möchte entscheidet ja auch darüber ob neben dem Hardtail überhaupt ein Fully zur Diskussion steht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

talybont schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber nur eines hier empfehlen dürfte: 29er HT - nahe am optimalen Allrounder.


Würde ich aber nur für recht großgewachsene Leute empfehlen, für kürzere Körper ist sowas nur unnötig träge => kein Spaß.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Aber mit wievielen Geldscheinen der Threadersteller beim Händler winken möchte entscheidet ja auch darüber ob neben dem Hardtail überhaupt ein Fully zur Diskussion steht.


Richtig. Lieber ein gescheites Hardtail als ein "ranziges" Fully.
Außerdem: gerade auf einem Hardtail lernt man richtig (sauber!) fahren und wenn man in der Hinsicht auch nicht faul ist, geht mit einem Hardtail SEHR viel. Ich bin zwar generell der Ansicht, dass ein Fully technisch einem Hardtail IMMER überlegen ist, aber man sollte sich selbst am Anfang einfach den Anreiz zum Lernen der Technik nicht zu sehr einschränken.


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Würde ich aber nur für recht großgewachsene Leute empfehlen, für kürzere Körper ist sowas nur unnötig träge => kein Spaß.



Bin auch nicht der längste, aber das Gesamtkonzept taugt mir mehr als 26". Laufruhiger, kletterfreudiger, komfortabler, schneller. Träger ist es, irgendwo muss die Grösse ja hin. Müsste es mal artgerecht an der Haardt bewegen, dann kämen vielleicht noch ein paar Nachteile hoch. Aber da fahre ich wieder lieber 26er Fully.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

talybont schrieb:


> ... das Gesamtkonzept taugt mir mehr als 26". Laufruhiger, *kletterfreudiger*, komfortabler, schneller.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln! Nicht umsonst wurde früher bei RR-Bergetappen mit 26" Laufrädern gefahren - bis es per Reglement verboten wurde...!




talybont schrieb:


> Müsste es mal artgerecht an der Haardt bewegen, dann kämen vielleicht noch ein paar Nachteile hoch. Aber da fahre ich wieder lieber 26er Fully.


Meine Abneigung ggü. 28" im Gelände liegt sicher z. T. daran, dass ich dort beheimatet bin  Ich würde mir sowas höchstens für Straße bis max. Forstautobahn aufbauen. Aber sogar mein "Rennrad" ( = altes MTB-Hardtail) läuft weiterhin auf 26" und ich mag es einfach. Ich fahre damit aber vermutlich auch wilder als manch einer mit einem XC-Fully...


----------



## Micha-L (30. Mai 2012)

Naja 29er ist eher was für die Herrschaften aus der Waldautobahn-Abfahrts-Fraktion.  

Der Tip mit dem Hardtail für den Anfang ist ansonsten aber schon sehr gut. Mit einem ordentlichen Hardttail geht, wie andere schon schreiben, schon sehr viel und es schult grade zu Anfang die Fahrtechnik.

Wenn Du merkst es geht eher ins Gröbere, kannst Du noch breitere Laufräder nachrüsten, da Hardtails oft auf 17mm Dackelschneidern daherkommen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Rockside (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann einem Hardtail nix abgewinnen. Wenn einer mit ner Gruppe von Bikern unterwegs ist, die fast alle Fullies fahren, dann vergeht den meisten HT-Fahrern recht schnell der Spaß. Es ist einfach eine andere Fahrweise mit einem Fully zu fahren als mit einem HT. 
Da muss man sich schon gut überlegen, ob man, ständig in den Pedalen stehend, sich noch selbst durch's Gelände prügeln will.

Genauso könnte man sich fragen: wozu denn Scheibenbremsen? Die Dinger schleifen dauernd und siffen gelegentlich auch noch. Die Bike-Pioniere waren mit diesen Cantileverbremsen gefahren und es ging auch ... irgendwie ... Das war eben auch ein andere Art von Biken. Da hat man bestimmt auch das richtige Anbremsen im Gelände gelernt.

Gemeint ist, daß man durchaus auch den Fortschritt am Mountainbike nutzen darf und sollte, wenn's Sinn macht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Also ich kann einem Hardtail nix abgewinnen. Wenn einer mit ner Gruppe von Bikern unterwegs ist, die fast alle Fullies fahren, dann vergeht den meisten HT-Fahrern recht schnell der Spaß. Es ist einfach eine andere Fahrweise mit einem Fully zu fahren als mit einem HT.
> Da muss man sich schon gut überlegen, ob man, ständig in den Pedalen stehend, sich noch selbst durch's Gelände prügeln will.
> 
> Genauso könnte man sich fragen: wozu denn Scheibenbremsen? Die Dinger schleifen dauernd und siffen gelegentlich auch noch. Die Bike-Pioniere waren mit diesen Cantileverbremsen gefahren und es ging auch ... irgendwie ... Das war eben auch ein andere Art von Biken. Da hat man bestimmt auch das richtige Anbremsen im Gelände gelernt.


Was ein sinnloses Gewäsch  Wenn man nicht fahren kann, ist klar, dass einem irgendwann der Spaß vergeht, wenn man sich nicht bemüht, es zu lernen. (oder man bleibt ewig ein Forstautobahn-Roller) Dabei ist es aber völlig egal ob man ein Fully oder ein Hardtail fährt. Wenn man zu faul zum Lernen der Technik ist, kann man natürlich auch einfach ein Fully kaufen und gemütlich im Sattel sitzend überall drüber schaukeln. 
Der Vergleich mit den Scheibenbremsen ist einfach nur banane und zeigt, wie ernst man auch den Rest des Postings nehmen kann...




Dirty Track schrieb:


> Gemeint ist, daß man durchaus auch den Fortschritt am Mountainbike nutzen darf und sollte, wenn's Sinn macht.


Richtig, das ist auch das, was ich hiermit meinte:





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin [...] generell der Ansicht, dass ein Fully technisch einem Hardtail IMMER überlegen ist


Der generelle Fall hat aber mit dem eines Anfängers nicht zwingend viel zu tun, das sollte man schon differenzieren.
Nur mal so am Rand: wenn Hardtails doch ach so überholt und vorsintflutlich sind, warum werden dann immer noch Massen davon gebaut? (und zwar auch in den Bereichen, wo es nicht nur ums Geld sparen geht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeManiac (31. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track, du kannst nicht die Geschichte Felgenbremsen-Scheibenbremsen mit der Frage Hardtail-Fully vergleichen.
Das ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen!
Scheibenbremsen haben gegenüber Felgenbremsen (aufs MTB bezogen) nur Vorteile, Nachteile gibt es gar keine! Hier handelt es sich also um eine Weiterentwicklung, einen echten Fortschritt.
Fullys haben gegenüber Hardtails Vorteile UND Nachteile, das hält sich in etwa die Waage. Ist also vielmehr eine Glaubensfrage und reine Geschmackssache. Es sind einfach zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte, und eins wird nie das andere verdrängen (was man von Felgenbremsen im MTB-Bereich nicht behaupten kann!).
Es wird immer Hardtails geben, und auch da gibt es Weiterentwicklungen und noch Verbesserungspotential (Steifigkeit erhöhen, Gewicht gleichzeitig verringern, mehr Komfort durch zB flexende Sitzstreben und dünne Carbonsattelstützen usw).


----------



## Deleted 77527 (31. Mai 2012)

Popcorn, bitte.


----------



## Bettina (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finde man benötigt sowieso mindestens zwei Räder. Ein Hardtail und ein Fully, dann vielleicht noch was zum schnell fahren und was um zum Bäcker zu kommen... Ich wüßte nicht von welchem (Hardtail oder Fully) ich mich trennen sollte, wenn ich es müßte. Ich liebe sie alle. 

Und Cantilever-Bremsen sind auch nicht völlig out, die gibt es auch immer besser und leichter und ich finde sie (an mind. einem Rad) auch gut! Beim Tandem kommt man an Scheibenbremsen nicht vorbei, aber das geht jetzt am Thema vorbei. 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...


wir sollten uns mal in natura über 1-2 dinge unterhalten


----------



## Murph (31. Mai 2012)

Da kommt er wieder durch,der Fetisch........so mit ohne Federung durch die Gegend zu rumpeln.

Gell Andie


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

nullnull schrieb:


> ... Danke euch für ein paar Hinweise, der Radladen wartet auf meine Zusage ob ich das CH3 haben will...  ...


wenn Dir das rad passt spricht da nichts dagegen. preis/ausstattung ist bekanntermaßen sehr gut und wenn Du irgendwann mal auf ein fully upgraden wollen solltest kannst Du viele teile übernehmen.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Da kommt er wieder durch, der Fetisch...


only pain is real 

quatsch. hier geht es doch um so etwas wie gesunden menschenverstand und nicht um die neurosen der forums insassen 

fakt: man kann hier mit fast jedem rad spass haben.
und auf lieber ein gescheites (nicht race) HT als ein halbherziges fully kann man sich doch einigen, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

@ CubeManiac: auf so Aussagen wie Scheibenbremse vs. Canti geht man (inhaltlich) einfach nicht ein -> don't feed the trolls 




Bettina schrieb:


> Und Cantilever-Bremsen sind auch nicht völlig out


Doch, zumindest in soweit, dass man sie spätestens wenn neue Beläge fällig sind durch V-Brakes ersetzen sollte. Am Straßenrad würde ich nichts anderes fahren.




a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sollten uns mal in natura über 1-2 dinge unterhalten


Du meinst nach einer Abfahrt, die du mit Hardtail (und evtl. auch Starrgabel) runter geblasen bist und anschließend noch ein Bier mit Schnitzel vertilgt hast, bis er mit seinem Fully nachgekommen ist? 




a.nienie schrieb:


> hier geht es doch um so etwas wie gesunden menschenverstand
> [...]
> und auf lieber ein gescheites (*nicht race*) HT als ein halbherziges fully kann man sich doch einigen, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du meinst nach einer Abfahrt, die du mit Hardtail (und evtl. auch Starrgabel) runter geblasen bist und anschließend noch ein Bier mit Schnitzel vertilgt hast, bis er mit seinem Fully nachgekommen ist?


quatsch. nur über verhältnismäßigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> quatsch. nur über verhältnismäßigkeiten.


War ja auch bewusst überspitzt


----------



## talybont (31. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sollten uns mal in natura über 1-2 dinge unterhalten



Wann und wo? Will ich miterleben.


----------



## talybont (31. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln! Nicht umsonst wurde früher bei RR-Bergetappen mit 26" Laufrädern gefahren - bis es per Reglement verboten wurde...!


Tatsache ist, dass ein längeres Rad einfach später steigt und man weniger Gymnastik auf dem Rad machen muss. Für die 26" sprechen hier nur Gewicht und Steifigkeit. Erfahrung beruht auf persönlichen Vergleich zwischen Storck 26er HT (2005-2011) und Stevens 29er HT (seit Anfang 2012).



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine Abneigung ggü. 28" im Gelände liegt sicher z. T. daran, dass ich dort beheimatet bin  Ich würde mir sowas höchstens für Straße bis max. Forstautobahn aufbauen. Aber sogar mein "Rennrad" ( = altes MTB-Hardtail) läuft weiterhin auf 26" und ich mag es einfach. Ich fahre damit aber vermutlich auch wilder als manch einer mit einem XC-Fully...


Als ich noch in MA gewohnt habe, war ich dort ja auch regelmäßig unterwegs, anfangs mit einem Fully, später nur noch mit HTs. Viel Federweg hatte ich damals nie und die Racefullies seinerzeit wurden bei mir nicht alt.

Generell sollte jeder möglichst vorher wissen was er will und einige Räder vorab ausprobieren. Wenn man seine Vorlieben kennt, reicht später das Maßband zum Radkauf aus.


----------



## Rockside (31. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sollten uns mal in natura über 1-2 dinge unterhalten


Aber gerne 



CubeManiac schrieb:


> Fullys haben gegenüber Hardtails Vorteile UND Nachteile, das hält sich in etwa die Waage. Ist also vielmehr eine Glaubensfrage und reine Geschmackssache. Es sind einfach zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte, und eins wird nie das andere verdrängen (was man von Felgenbremsen im MTB-Bereich nicht behaupten kann!).


Sehe ich genauso. Meine Vorliebe gilt eben dem Fully.


Ich klinke mich dann hier mal aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

talybont schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass ein längeres Rad einfach später steigt und man weniger Gymnastik auf dem Rad machen muss.


Öhm, einer von uns beiden hat da jetzt einen Denkfehler... also ich finde, ein kürzeres Rad geht immer besser bergauf...! Lange Kettenstreben sind bergauf positiv, ja. Was das aber wiederum mit der Laufradgröße zu tun hat 




talybont schrieb:


> Als ich noch in MA gewohnt habe


Da sind wir vor Ewigkeiten auch mal einen Nightride (mit Tobsn) zusammen gefahren, kann das sein...? (wenn ich deinen Nickname nicht völlig verwexle)


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2012)

Aus meiner ganz persönlichen Erfahrung klettert mein 29er wesentlich besser als mein verblichenes Storck mit 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Und das bei gleichem Lenkwinkel und Federweg.

Das könnte sehr gut sein, damals haben Tobias und ich den Nightride mehr oder weniger am Leben gehalten (2006-2008).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

talybont schrieb:


> Aus meiner ganz persönlichen Erfahrung klettert mein 29er wesentlich besser als mein verblichenes Storck mit 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Und das bei gleichem Lenkwinkel und Federweg.


Hmm, vielleicht liegt das dann auch an den großen Rädern und em leichteren Überrollen von Hindernissen? Wasweißich... muss mich zum Glück nicht interessieren, in meinem Interessenbereich ist 29" zum Glück kein Thema 




talybont schrieb:


> Das könnte sehr gut sein, damals haben Tobias und ich den Nightride mehr oder weniger am Leben gehalten (2006-2008).


Treffer  Dann warst du der, der mit dem verdammt schicken französischen Youngtimer angereist ist


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2012)

Habe nur ein franz. Auto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

